# Hello everyone!



## Narilka (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone. My frustrations have grown as a result of my husband's emotional neglect. I've been lurking for a while now, reading a lot of useful information. I have been considering separation for probably the past 2 months. There is a lot of useful information, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Narilka said:


> Hello everyone. My frustrations have grown as a result of my husband's emotional neglect. I've been lurking for a while now, reading a lot of useful information. I have been considering separation for probably the past 2 months. There is a lot of useful information, so we'll see how it goes!


Welcome to TAM!
I hope you find what you’re looking for here.

So what’s up with the emotional neglect? How does he do that?


----------



## Narilka (4 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM!
> I hope you find what you’re looking for here.
> 
> So what’s up with the emotional neglect? How does he do that?


_moved_


----------



## Narilka (4 mo ago)

I’m viewing a lot of his behavior as he’s missing something, but I’m his spouse why not create them with me. Married 16+ years been together 19+ with no huge arguments, we disagree and I don’t monopolize. We both have pretty assertive personalities. 

He is refusing MC or IC. I work in the medical side of psychiatry and know some really good psychotherapists but he has been refusing.

I kinda want to tell him to just grow the f*** up sometimes lol. I don’t but I think he needs it.


----------



## Bloxie blue (3 mo ago)

There is often really good advice on here. Good luck. Hope some one can help you out.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I see you started a bigger thead in a different forum, that was a good plan.

I hope you get the support you need!



https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/threads/a-bit-more-that-frustrated.450903/


----------

